# Hello from Norway!



## roywestad (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

So nice to be here, surrounded by so many talented and helpful people 

My name is Roy Westad, and I'm a self taught media composer from Norway. I started out in 2008, and have been fortunate to work fulltime as a composer for media ever since. Not so much orchestral stuff, more jingles and song based work. However, I have decided that in 2013, I will do what I can to improve my orchestral writing. 

I have posted my first piece in the compositions forum, and it's a huge achievement for me just finsihing this short piece. I don't know how many times I've sketched out a 10 sec idea, and never gotten to finish it  It's a struggle every time, but I guess it'll be easier with practice 

See you around 

Cheers,

Roy
http://www.roywestad.com


----------



## Resoded (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## roywestad (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## rannar (Feb 27, 2013)

Hej hej, velkommen


----------



## roywestad (Feb 27, 2013)

Tack så mycket


----------



## bryla (Feb 27, 2013)

Velkommen til!


----------



## MoonFlare (Mar 1, 2013)

Another fellow Norwegian, welcome man!


----------



## roywestad (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, my nordic friends


----------



## NoctilucentClouds (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Nice to meet you

Where in Norway are you from?

Martin, Oslo


----------

